# fork tips



## toy2005 (Feb 3, 2013)

hallo, i am new to bike restoration, i have bought a frame from 20s - i guess, it is not in good shape, but the biggest promblem for me are fork tips and track ends - one of fork tips is spliting, also diameter of one (fork tips where axle came) is 15mm and other 10mm - why it so?, track ends i can of course try to straighten  - will it work? i have used to new bikes - i am not sure if it will be strong enought to ride on it and the first thing - it is possible to place probably wheels on such frame?


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 23, 2013)

To fix the rear drop out, I would try heating the bent part of the drop out until it is red and then straighten it. If you do it cold, it might break. I can't see the damage on your fork well enough in your pictures to determine how I might fix it. If you don't have experience doing these repairs, I would suggest having someone else do it. Where are you located?
Chris


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 23, 2013)

It looks like at one time they were the solid tip forks and you had to pry then apart to fit axle.I have seem a lot of these that someone has hacksawed slotes in then.Sometimes you only have to saw one open.


----------

